# RED/brown around Coco's Eyes?!



## Alishka (Mar 11, 2015)

It looks like there's no feathers around the eyes, and it looks as if its a wound.. I will take it to the avian sometime this week -- meanwhile I need input please!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

It looks like your budgie has molted the feathers around her eyes and that the skin has become a bit irritated. I would bathe with chamomile tea (steep the tea and then remove the bag and place a plate over the top of the glass until the tea cools; apply with gauze or kitchen paper) until you can get her to the vet. Good luck!


----------



## Alishka (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you! Just steeped it, waiting for the teabag to cool-down a little.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great advice from Bethany. I would say until you take her to the vet, call them and explain what's the situation. They would suggest something additional you can do to comfort her. Have you noticed any itching and scratching in this area?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

She could of possibly injured herself rubbing on the cage bars or something similar, it is very close to her eye! Hope all is well please let us know what the vet says


----------

